# It's Still Early...Be Careful Out There



## thetrailboss (Apr 25, 2020)

Early for multiple reasons, but weather and snow/ice is always an issue, as these folks found out:

https://www.caledonianrecord.com/ne...cle_824a273f-0ae5-585d-8f11-332a3ac57337.html


----------

